# shoulder holster



## steelhead (Jan 12, 2013)

Have a brand new nano added to my collection. Am looking for a shoulder holster for tho Nano. Any suggestions?


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Galco's rig is quite popular and pretty comfortable,the Miami Classic would be good for a small gun.I have the old SSII widestrap for fullsize guns and it's pretty nice.Alessi's rig is also decent but there's another custom maker that makes an even nicer rig that most say is the best made.The name escapes me now but when it comes to me I'll update this.Mernickle pops in my head but it isn't right.This rig will run you $200+,where the Galco (or Jackass) goes about 160.

Not Mernickle.I believe it was Del Fatti,but his gun choices are limited and yours isn't one.Mitch Rosen makes really good stuff but I don't know about his shoulder rig.Galco and Alessi are probably your best bets if you don't go the el cheapo route like Uncle Mikes.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Make sure to practice carefully, because shoulder rigs are generally dangerous to people standing behind you.
If you draw less-than-carefully, they are dangerous to yourself, as well.

BTW: Shoulder rigs are among the slowest into action.


----------

